# AQ Bomb kills 12 SNC-Lavalin employees - Algeria



## vonGarvin (20 Aug 2008)

Source here  and here



> Twelve SNC-Lavalin employees were killed and 15 wounded in a terrorist attack in Algeria, the company said Wednesday.


----------



## geo (20 Aug 2008)

Algeria.... what a mess.  Even after independence, it never settled down.
What a shame.

My condolences to family, friends and comrades of those injured / killed in this sensless attack.

Rest in peace.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2008)

Sadly, it appears to be the latest in a rash of such bombings - UN Security Council is underwhelmed (more), as is the Sec-General, with the latest surge of violence.

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of these victims....


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2008)

Seems Al Qaeda is out to wreck havoc and bring about chaos in more locations.   Not even Algeria is safe from their madness.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act."   





*Al Qaeda claims responsibility for Algeria attacks*


> CAIRO, Egypt — The pan-Arabic news channel Al-Jazeera says a North African branch of al Qaeda has claimed responsibility for recent attacks in Algeria that killed 55 people.
> 
> 22/08/2008 7:46:02 AM
> 
> ...




*Twin Algeria car bombings kill 11, hurt 31: reports
*



> Updated Wed. Aug. 20 2008 6:19 AM ET
> 
> The Associated Press
> 
> ...



*Officials say 43 dead in Algerian suicide attack*



> Updated Tue. Aug. 19 2008 6:38 AM ET
> 
> The Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Aug 2008)

Here's a few more things AQ is claiming credit for in Algeria - .pdf attached if link doesn't work

Highlights of the CAN operation, from AQ's pen (or at least that of a supporter/sympathizer): 


> (....)
> 20/08/2008:
> (....)
> It was carried out by the martyrdom operative Abdul Rahmaan Abu Zaynab Al-Mouritani, and he targeted a bus with his car which was carrying about 20 Canadian who were working for a Canadian company in that area, as it was moving with the guard of the security forces towards a hotle in Al-Buwayrah.
> ...



_ - edited to reflect thread merge -_


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2008)

AQs popularity is very limited in Algeria - something about their indiscriminate bombing - killing muslim citzen with little regard for who & what they are.  AQs attempt to deflect the bad PR is laughable but... what do you want/expect ?


----------

